# Summer League 2017



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

bad shooting night for Lonzo Ball but Brandon Ingram balled out (so to speak)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Shots he took were fine, just didn't fall. You can already see how his passing can effect a game though. Those outlet passes were beautiful.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Trudell says Ingram has grown an inch this offseason. That's put him at 6'10. He's still only 19 years old and won't turn 20 until September.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Shots he took were fine, just didn't fall. You can already see how his passing can effect a game though. Those outlet passes were beautiful.


yeah there were a couple of boners in there but he didn't look awful


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Dude just makes players better. You can see it.

Kuzna can stretch the floor nicely.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Pleasantly surprised by Kuzma so far. Looks like he has potential as a floor spacer and a switchable defender. Already a very good passer. If he turns into a steal, the DLo trade stings wayyy less.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Be winning the game if not for these bench chumps.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Zo 9ast/2to. DLO would have at least 5 turnovers


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Zo triple double. 

Way to bounce back kid.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ball fucked around a got a triple double. Get this kid some shooters and slashers, Pelinka!! Kuzma looks like another late GEM! Our scouting department >>>>


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

It's only two games, but lonzo could very well result in +8 wins. Lakers haven't had someone who could pass for a long time. 11 assists, and multiple hockey assists - now imagine that with Ingram and Lopez, etc.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

KUZ!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haven't been able to watch either of the two games but I'm glad Ingram and Ball looked good. Love hearing that Kuzma looks like a steal. What about Bryant?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Basel said:


> Haven't been able to watch either of the two games but I'm glad Ingram and Ball looked good. Love hearing that Kuzma looks like a steal. What about Bryant?


Brought some good energy, especially in the first game. 

Has some surprising touch with his outside shot, but looks very raw otherwise offensively. Doesn't have the best hands. Could be interesting as an energy guy who can knock down a few shots, but a long way to go in terms of him being in a rotation.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

More on Kuz, 31 points is one thing but I thought he looked great defensively going against both Jaylen Brown and Tatum. Didn't back down and actually got the best of them on more than a few occasions. He's very undisciplined right now, but not hard to see him becoming a plus defender on wings and small bigs.

Obviously super early, but definitely encouraging.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

His game reminds me of a young Boris Diaw. Back before Boris got fat, he was a handful on those Nash/Amare Phoenix teams.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> His game reminds me of a young Boris Diaw. Back before Boris got fat, he was a handful on those Nash/Amare Phoenix teams.


much better defender though, I think/hope


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Whats up with Zublocka? He looks bad, like worse than last year in summer league.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lonzo is doing everything I expected to see from DSlow. He is legit. He puts in the extra effort for rebounds. Great vision. Better athlete than Russell.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lonzo pullup three point jumper with swagger. SWISH.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

elcap15 said:


> Whats up with Zublocka? He looks bad, like worse than last year in summer league.


Very disappointing. Something just looks off with him. Better figure it out by November.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Bench scrubs are losing the game for us, per usual.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lonzo 17/6/9ast/3stl/2blk


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

OK. Yep. Ball will be a superstar. I've seen enough. Yes, it's only one game. But he has "it", just like how Ingram had "it" even though he was struggling.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

What a performance by Zo. 36 pts, 10 ast, 8 reb, 5 stl on 66% TS. 

Summer League, but still. Great game. He obviously won't score quite like this regularly, but he has to be aggressive like this. Will really open up his passing, which is already elite. Those outlet passes, man. Nance and Randle better be hitting the cardio right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Big time win!! Lonzo is the damn truth!! 36 points, 11 assists, 8 rebounds, 5 steals, 2 blocks for Lonzo!! Zubac finally got it going today! Kuzma looking like a steal!! Another impressive game for Kuz!!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, what a game from Lonzo. He is exciting to watch.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll just leave this here:

https://twitter.com/kpelton/status/885354111201193987


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok, I'm sold on Kuzma. I don't expect him to shoot quite this well all year, but we can obviously see the potential is there. And he looks like he has a great feel moving, cutting and especially passing. Most of all, he can really move his feet on defense. Picking him always felt like a hedge on Randle possibly leaving next summer. But Julius and Larry better be working on those jumpers or Kuz will be taking minutes from them early.


Like everyone, I try not to put much stock into summer league play, but Zubac may be playing himself off the team with this showing as a sophomore. He has looked awful. Bryant might seriously challenge him for his spot in training camp.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Zubac has looked a little better the last two games. I think he's still getting acclimated to the faster pace we're playing. First few games felt like he was a step slow on everything. Really like what I'm seeing from Bryant though. Kuzma is playing like he might be the steal of the draft. Wouldn't be surprised if they sat both Ball and Kuzma next game to let some of the other players on the roster get some run to show what they can do for scouts. Seen enough from Zo and Kuz!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

My outlook on the Lakers' immediate future is actually improving. They will almost surely be better than Phoenix and Sacramento next season with the possibility of being better than Dallas and New Orleans. The 11-spot should be their goal. I think it's achievable if this team gels.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

When DLO couldn't shoot, he was worthless on the court. When Lonzo can't shoot, he still makes a huge impact.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

MojoPin said:


> When DLO couldn't shoot, he was worthless on the court. When Lonzo can't shoot, he still makes a huge impact.


I've mostly gotten over the DLo trade since we picked up KCP, but this Lonzo vs DLo stuff is senseless. Whether it's from Magic, Luke or fans, the fact is we didn't have to pick between them. We could've had both. And it could've been great. We'll never know. 

Lonzo being awesome doesn't take away from DLo. DLo can still and probably will be really good.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Lonzo looked gassed to me in the 2nd half of the game last night. It was the first time I have seen him make make bad decisions with the ball. His shot looked awful too. He is going to have to get into better shape if he is going to hang with the guards in the west and the NBA schedule.

His understanding of the game is unreal though. He's not a great on ball defender, but he is great off ball. He got at least 2 steals I can think of last night where he just sagged off his man, making him look open so he could pick off the pass when it actually came. He really manipulates the game. Just really smart, deliberate basketball.

Kuzma is a keeper. He can shoot, run, catch and finish which is going to work really well on this team. He makes good passes too.

Zubac has been really disappointing. He is slow which is no surprise. But what happened to his hands and touch? He cost Zo at least 2 assts on totally blown finishes around the rim. His post moves look weak and clunky. At least he rebounded last night. His mid range and defense have been alright.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Uncle Drew said:


> I've mostly gotten over the DLo trade since we picked up KCP, but this Lonzo vs DLo stuff is senseless. Whether it's from Magic, Luke or fans, the fact is we didn't have to pick between them. We could've had both. And it could've been great. We'll never know.
> 
> Lonzo being awesome doesn't take away from DLo. DLo can still and probably will be really good.


yep plus DLo would have been a pretty near perfect offensive side car to Zo 

however getting that Mozgov contract off the books + Lopez + Kuzma isn't that awful


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

DLO will put up 20ppg on sub 40% shooting next year and everyone will be glad he's gone.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

MojoPin said:


> DLO will put up 20ppg on sub 40% shooting next year and everyone will be glad he's gone.


DLo could literally make multiple all-star teams and you still wouldn't change your opinion. Just let it go, man. He's not on the team anymore. We don't need to frame Lonzo's triumphs or failures through DLo comparisons. 

DLo reaching stardom in Brooklyn proves you wrong but doesn't mean shit to the team we both root for. Him bottoming out proves you right, but again, same result. So, who the hell cares? 

Just enjoy Lonzo.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Kuzma is straight up coming for a rotation spot. If he can keep shooting like this (he's essentially been hot since the last part of the college season), we have to find him minutes. 

Still can't quite find an NBA comparison for him. Legit 6'9", long arms, fluid and smooth athlete, above average defender, passer, ball handler and (hopefully) shooter. Major weaknesses right now finishing inside and decision making (shot selection), but man, we might seriously have another steal on our hands. He's defended some high level prospects (Tatum, Brown) and has gone at NBA quality defenders (RHJ) and more than held his own. 

Kudos again to our scouting department.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

training camp invite to Vander Blue please


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kuzma may seriously be the best shooter on the roster already.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Uncle Drew said:


> Kuzma is straight up coming for a rotation spot. If he can keep shooting like this (he's essentially been hot since the last part of the college season), we have to find him minutes.
> 
> Still can't quite find an NBA comparison for him. Legit 6'9", long arms, fluid and smooth athlete, above average defender, passer, ball handler and (hopefully) shooter. Major weaknesses right now finishing inside and decision making (shot selection), but man, we might seriously have another steal on our hands. He's defended some high level prospects (Tatum, Brown) and has gone at NBA quality defenders (RHJ) and more than held his own.
> 
> Kudos again to our scouting department.


I was thinking he reminds me a bit of a young Boris Diaw with more athleticism before Boris got fat.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kuzma reminds of Clifford Robinson.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I was thinking he reminds me a bit of a young Boris Diaw with more athleticism before Boris got fat.


He's basically Dirk. Lol. But seriously, there's no way he's THIS good of a shooter, right?. He shoots the ball so effortlessly, though. He was hot the last 1/3 or so of his season at Utah, apparently lit it up at the NBA combine, and has continued here. He's shooting over 39% on over 6 attempts per game?? 

I mean, if he can shoot 35% in half court spot ups (mostly open), fill the lane in transition (which we've seen plenty of), play good switchy defense (which we've seen), and occasionally make plays for others (which we've seen), how good of a player are we talking about here? This kind of shooting outburst before he even works with NBA level skill coaches raises his ceiling significantly, even if he is almost 22 already. 

Also of note, the Lonzo effect. Have to compare apples to apples when we see what Julius and Nance can do next to Lonzo. I think Julius in particular will thrive.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

No Lonzo tonight, out with a calf strain.

Pretty crazy that they've made it this far without: Ingram, Hart, Dozier for the majority and Lonzo out for basically a game and a half. Kings, BKN and a couple others trotting out more than a few sophomores on their team. 

Anyway, will be cool to win it. Need big scoring numbers from Kuzma and Blue.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Today is Blue's birthday. He's going to try to ball out without Lonzo.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Curious to see how not having Lonzo there yo feed him effects Kuzma today.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Uncle Drew said:


> He's basically Dirk. Lol. But seriously, there's no way he's THIS good of a shooter, right?. He shoots the ball so effortlessly, though. He was hot the last 1/3 or so of his season at Utah, apparently lit it up at the NBA combine, and has continued here. He's shooting over 39% on over 6 attempts per game??
> 
> I mean, if he can shoot 35% in half court spot ups (mostly open), fill the lane in transition (which we've seen plenty of), play good switchy defense (which we've seen), and occasionally make plays for others (which we've seen), how good of a player are we talking about here? This kind of shooting outburst before he even works with NBA level skill coaches raises his ceiling significantly, even if he is almost 22 already.
> 
> Also of note, the Lonzo effect. Have to compare apples to apples when we see what Julius and Nance can do next to Lonzo. I think Julius in particular will thrive.


I was watching Kuzma highlight from yesterday trying to find another comparison and it dawned on me. He reminds me a bit of Robert Horry.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I was watching Kuzma highlight from yesterday trying to find another comparison and it dawned on me. He reminds me a bit of Robert Horry.


Same body and everything but I don't see it as much as Uncle Cliffy. Horry would shoot when open but wasn't really aggressively looking for jumpers. He wasn't as fluid with the ball as Kuzma either. Horry was a better passer it looks like and both he and Cliffy seem to be better defenders, though its hard to gauge defense in summer league. 

I hope Luke isn't afraid to play Kuzma at the 3.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> DLO will put up 20ppg on sub 40% shooting next year and everyone will be glad he's gone.


Does Westbrook playing well mean Thunder fans don't care they traded Harden?

As Uncle Drew said it wasn't a either/or thing, and I don't see why we need to root against DLo. The trade already happened, I hope Lopez and Kuzma kill it and we sign George. In that case even if the Russel becomes the All-star I expect him to be I won't be bothered by the trade. 

Lonzo playing well doesn't have anything to do with that deal, and even if Russel does flop like you say he will it doesn't change the fact we couldn't have gotten more for him.

Now, I'm begging you to not make this anti-dlo thing be your narrative all year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

FUCKING baseball. Kuzma is going to have a role offensively next year!


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

KUZMA!! 

He got snubbed on the All Summer League first team, for real. 

I'm going to hold on a comparison until he goes at some NBA comp. I mean, there's no way he's this good. No way. He's battled on defense in the post tonight, took on the mid post players from Boston and has switched on guards multiple times. He's gone coast to coast on several occasions, created some easy looks for others, beat bigger players off the dribble and oh yeah, he's been absolutely lights out from 3 pt range on a high volume of shots (over 6 per game). 

I'll wait. If he's an elite shooter, that absolutely changes everything and he should've been a lottery pick.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

SL Champs!!

I'm not even embarrassed about being excited about this. This was fun to watch. Good for these youngsters, good for the team. 

Can't wait for training camp.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

2nd team my left nut!!! Kuzma has been tremendous!!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

40 wins if that synergy carries over to regular season.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> 2nd team my left nut!!! Kuzma has been tremendous!!


he was freakin robbed


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's an unorthodox comparison for Lonzo: Joe Montana. Cool under pressure.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Uncle Drew said:


> KUZMA!!
> 
> He got snubbed on the All Summer League first team, for real.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing. Honestly if Kuzma played half this good I would of been happy, but last night he even proved he could put the ball on the floor. As Van Gundy said if we shot this well in an empty gym it would be impressive. Why is he shooting 10 3s a game and making over half of them?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I was a bit worried that perhaps Kuzma was product of Lonzo's passing but he really shut my ass up yesterday. Guy was making it happen all over th floor. Off dribble, catch and shoot, in transition, in the post. Don't think he can can keep up this level of shooting, but his form and release are both excellent so maybe he can?? I'm sure hoping, because with his length and athleticism he can be a matchup nightmare.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...-kyle-kuzma-rising-up-draft-boards/102078154/



> "I changed my jump shot up a little bit," Kuzma said. "Being more fluid and more comfortable shooting the ball from the NBA 3. I feel like I'm more comfortable shooting from that 3 than from college 3 right now. A lot of people were surprised, but I really wasn't. I put a lot of work into my game every single day."


That was from 2 months ago. Idk man, he seems so confident. Shot looks pure, nothing I would really change. Range is deep. His release is even fairly quick, especially for a big man. 

And again, aside from shooting, he stood out the most of defense, IMO, guarding multiple positions. 

Lonzo was a known commodity, but we may very well have found another gem.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

He looks like a great pickup at 27. I try not to get over excited about summer league performances but it is hard not to. I hope his shot is for real. If he can hit 35% from outside he will be a huge weapon.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah, don't want to over-think summer league success but Kuzma dominated - not going to announce him our next 'big game james' but definitely see a potential rotation player on a good team right there - he really showed out this week


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That N***a Zumba!!!

Must watch, NSFW
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWrVxYTFoEG/


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I think Zumba (Zubac) is adjusting to his new body. Magic said he didnt want anybody in training camp to be over 7-8% bodyfat.....that is REALLY low for an basketball athlete who needs to recover quickly. Bodybuilder start to look shredded at that percentage. It looks like Zubac busted his ass to get to that bodyfat. He looks skinny as fuck out there and he isnt used to it. He is going to get gassed way quicker.

Im hoping they take bodyfat on a case by case basis and figure out what is best for specifically him before training camp. It's clear he is following the Lakers instructions 100%.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I dont want to overreact but Lonzo and Kuzma look like Magic and Worthy but like way better


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> I dont want to overreact but Lonzo and Kuzma look like Magic and Worthy but like way better


I think you may be overreacting....


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> I think Zumba (Zubac) is adjusting to his new body. Magic said he didnt want anybody in training camp to be over 7-8% bodyfat.....that is REALLY low for an basketball athlete who needs to recover quickly. Bodybuilder start to look shredded at that percentage. It looks like Zubac busted his ass to get to that bodyfat. He looks skinny as fuck out there and he isnt used to it. He is going to get gassed way quicker.
> 
> Im hoping they take bodyfat on a case by case basis and figure out what is best for specifically him before training camp. It's clear he is following the Lakers instructions 100%.


1) wasn't snoop talking about Kuzma maybe?
2) 8% body fat is stupid for athletes you are 100% correct
3) Zublock-a has been slow and his hands are gone, wtf?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Uncle Drew said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...-kyle-kuzma-rising-up-draft-boards/102078154/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm totally not getting excited about summer league D. You're playing rookies and guys trying to get a job, coached by assistants with little practice for sets. Offense is a bit different. Shots are shots and moves are moves.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> 1) wasn't snoop talking about Kuzma maybe?
> 2) 8% body fat is stupid for athletes you are 100% correct
> 3) Zublock-a has been slow and his hands are gone, wtf?


1. Yeah I think so Zubac+Kuzma=Zumba...they were high, saw Zubac on TV and went with it. Obviously Kuzma was the real one ballin' between the two
2) Yes, which I honestly believe leads to you #3 
3)I think the change in his non basketball training could be part of the problem. I heard from somewhere he was doing a lot more weight training to get muscle/lose weight this off-season. That is great in moderation for a bball player but if he goes too hard down that route without maintaining his functional strength and MOBILITY it could be a problem on the court. Weight training without knowing how to keep muscles "balanced" (overtrain some while undertraining others) can cause flexibility issues. He also inevitably lost some muscle while losing that weight. At best he maintained his muscle with constant workouts.

All of the above can be seriously messing with his game.

Obviously the Lakers training staff know all this(and way more) and Im sure will address it in the coming weeks. His body is in a weird in between stage of rebuilding.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm totally not getting excited about summer league D. You're playing rookies and guys trying to get a job, coached by assistants with little practice for sets. Offense is a bit different. Shots are shots and moves are moves.


Strictly from a versatility stand point. Has the size and competitiveness to bang (see last night) and the foot speed to at least competently step out on guards. 

Tools are tools, just like shots are shots, IMO. We'll see how each of them translate.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

By biggest concern from watching summer league was in how different the personel of the teams are constructed. Summer league team had a bunch of great shooters and rim runners. Our regular season team has the rim runners, but not great shooters. 

We are going to need Randle and Ingram to greatly improve their 3 pt shot, and KCP and BroLo to at least not regress at all in order to make it work.


----------

